# Foslom-Sacramento Group Ride: September 18th, Folsom to Discovery Park and Back



## folsom_rider (Mar 14, 2003)

Hi Everyone, 

This Saturday's group ride will take us down to Discovery Park and back for some easy longer miles along the Bike Trail. We will depart from Folsom and re-group at Discovery Park where we will be met with food and refreshments. This is a classic ride and a good challenge for all levels. 

We have a couple of great rides coming up including our own 100K or 100 mile century challenge (October 16th). Also, the last Saturday of October (October 30th) is going to be the "Scary Hills Challenge" consisting of some of our local, more challenging hills, all rolled into one ride. Feel free to forward the invite and I look forward to seeing everyone on Saturday! 

Here are the Ride Details:

Date: Saturday, September 18th

Bike Route: Starting point to the American River Bike Trail, down to Discovery Park, and returning the same route.
Fast Paced Ride Group: Yes
Moderate Paced Ride Group: Yes
Geared for Strong Beginners, Intermediate, and Advanced riders.
Meeting Location: Large Parking Lot in Historic Folsom across from Karen's Bakery, Zinfandel Grill, and Bicycles Plus. Corner of Gold Lake Drive and Leidesdorf.
Route Distance: Approximately 57 Miles
Route Terrain: Flat 
Starting Time: 7:00am, Riders will leave at 7:15am sharp 
Please bring helmet, water, and food.
Questions: Quinn [email protected] 730-2003


----------

